

 review my site/concept - markan
http://goodwillbank.markan.net

======
aaronbrethorst
How does this differ from <http://www.timebanks.org/> ?

Also, at the risk of sounding rude, this is highly unlikely to work. If it
makes you feel better, I spent the last two years working on a semi-similar
barter system product. Perhaps my frustration and my product's lack of
traction is tinging my response...

~~~
markan
My impression is that time banks are local. Is there some sort of central
website you can use for time banking? Besides that, Goodwillbank is set up for
exchanging time in ratios other than 1:1.

What went wrong with your barter system? Is it online?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
<http://dibspace.com>. It is a for a little while longer.

What went wrong with it:

1\. Lackluster, non-technical co-founder.

2\. Value prop not lined up with our market's needs (cf #1)

3\. Poor outreach to our market (cf #1)

4\. Not enough hours in the day to build and maintain the product while trying
to correct 1-3.

And so forth.

Best of luck with your effort, still. If you're still involved with MathZoom,
try pitching it to the people who run it to see if they might be able to find
a way to use it. That might be one of your best bets for uptake.

------
jolie
Interesting enough concept, but awful interface. Even though I'm sure this is
just proof of concept, the form and function should be better integrated from
the start.

